# Clarisonic Brush Head



## mzamber (Feb 10, 2014)

I recently got a Clarisonic Mia 2 and after a few uses I've noticed that the brush head (which is the sensitive one) has developed a mildew smell. Does anyone else have this problem or know how to deal with this? The brush head is too new to need replaced and I don't want to replace it and have this happen to another one since they are expensive....someone help please!!!


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have notices a weird smell too! Just wash it with a mild antibacterial soap and warm water every few day. Also be sure to dry the brush head after every use and store it in a well ventilated area to prevent molding.


----------



## mzamber (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have notices a weird smell too! Just wash it with a mild antibacterial soap and warm water every few day. Also be sure to dry the brush head after every use and store it in a well ventilated area to prevent molding. 

Do you do anything special to dry it, or just let it air dry? I just let mine air dry and if I use it in the morning then again at night I've noticed it will sometimes still be damp.


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Do you do anything special to dry it, or just let it air dry? I just let mine air dry and if I use it in the morning then again at night I've noticed it will sometimes still be damp.


 I don't use anything special, after I dry my face with a towel I just swirl the brush head into the towel to try and soak up excess water, kinda towel drying the brush head. Then I put the vented cap on and it dries pretty well for me. I only use mine once a day but if you use it twice a day it will probably remain damp till the morning.


----------



## mzamber (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't use anything special, after I dry my face with a towel I just swirl the brush head into the towel to try and soak up excess water, kinda towel drying the brush head. Then I put the vented cap on and it dries pretty well for me. I only use mine once a day but if you use it twice a day it will probably remain damp till the morning.

I'll have to try swirling mine on a towel. Thanks for the idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## SaraP (Feb 18, 2014)

I also gently press mine into a clean towel, but the problem isn't the brush head. It's behind the head where the head attaches to the unit. This area stays moist and without taking the head off every time it will cause a problem.

I don't want to pull the head off each time I use it, so my work around is a few times a week I spray the head with hydrogen peroxide. I have a spray nozzle attached directly the bottle and just give it a light spray and dry the head on a clean towel. This gets behind the head and has eliminated the smell for me, also it has had no effect on the brush it's self.

(Don't change the bottle the HP comes in, it is light soluble and will breakdown in a clear container)


----------



## mzamber (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also gently press mine into a clean towel, but the problem isn't the brush head. It's behind the head where the head attaches to the unit. This area stays moist and without taking the head off every time it will cause a problem.

I don't want to pull the head off each time I use it, so my work around is a few times a week I spray the head with hydrogen peroxide. I have a spray nozzle attached directly the bottle and just give it a light spray and dry the head on a clean towel. This gets behind the head and has eliminated the smell for me, also it has had no effect on the brush it's self.

(Don't change the bottle the HP comes in, it is light soluble and will breakdown in a clear container)

I popped my brush head off this morning and you're are right, that is where the smell is coming from. I'll have to try the peroxide like you said. Thanks for your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 19, 2014)

Sure hope it works for you =)

Also just a tip, I spent around $13 for brushheads at the skinstore.com. The often have $60 off $200 or $20 off $100 and ebates often has 12% back. Yes I have enough heads to last forever, but they ended up at a great price. If it's something you plan to use forever that may work for you.


----------



## evelynne (Mar 30, 2014)

I was having this same problem but just thought it was time to change my brush head and I did but the smell was still there and I thought I was being paranoid. I popped out the head and saw this...





I cant believe I was using it on my face with all that stuff growing in the back. I didnt have any peroxide so I just washed it with hot water (almost boiling) and soap, making sure to scrub it clean.


----------

